# Staci Cole hair



## (:KrIsTy:) (May 24, 2009)

I want my hair this colour but every time i print the picture out it looks orange. How would i explain to the hairdresser the colour i want


----------



## HairEgo (May 24, 2009)

your hair in your avatar looks very similar. Depending on what colour line they use, ask them to do a level 11 and done with a Violet toner.


----------

